# Classical Music + YouTube



## ChoralCanada (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forums and I was wondering what people in this community think about classical music and social media like YouTube. I sing in a choir and wanted to see if we could broaden the appeal of our music by putting short clips on YouTube.

Not sure if this has any legs.

Five Minute Messiah Video





Messiah - Behind the Scenes





Ed


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm all for it. There is plenty of classical music on Youtube but no harm adding more as long as sound quality is good.

The first Messiah clip was enjoyable but would have been better if it stayed with one performance rather than jumped between different performances.

Here's my favourite Youtube clip of classical music:


----------

